# 10 GI's Killed in Afghanistan Chinook Crash



## tomahawk6 (6 May 2006)

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,194512,00.html

ABUL, Afghanistan  — A U.S.-led coalition military transport helicopter crashed while conducting combat operations in eastern Afghanistan, killing all 10 soldiers on board, a U.S. military spokeswoman said Saturday. 

The CH-47 Chinook crashed late Friday while on a mission in support of Operation Mountain Lion, an offensive to root out Taliban and Al Qaeda militants near the mountainous border with Pakistan. The crash was not the result of enemy fire, said Lt. Tamara D. Lawrence, a coalition spokeswoman.

Countrywatch:Afghanistan

"The remains of all the 10 soldiers have been found and there are no survivors," she told The Associated Press. "There is no indication that the helicopter came down due to some enemy action."


----------



## camochick (6 May 2006)

Rip. Thoughts go out to the families and friends of these brave soldiers.


----------



## Kirkhill (6 May 2006)

RIP


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (6 May 2006)

Rest in Peace brothers.

Iain


----------



## geo (6 May 2006)

At the going down of the sun,
and in the morn, we will remember them!

Chimo!


----------



## CdnArtyWife (6 May 2006)

A tear shed for the fallen.

A prayer said for their friends and families.

May they rest in peace, and continue sentry from above.


----------



## Sig_Des (6 May 2006)

They shall grow not old, as we that are left grow old;
Age shall not weary them, nor the years condemn.
At the going down of the sun and in the morning
We will remember them.


----------



## Good2Golf (6 May 2006)

RIP for the crew and pax.    Haven't heard yet if any of my -47 buds in 10th Mountain operating out of Solerno were involved, hope not.  Thoughts to the family and friends of those who died. 

Duey


----------



## tomahawk6 (10 May 2006)

The casualty list.

IMMEDIATE RELEASE 	No. 424-06 

May 10, 2006 	
DoD Identifies Army Casualties 

             The Department of Defense announced today the death of 10 soldiers who were supporting Operation Enduring Freedom.  They died east of Abad, Afghanistan, in the Kunar province, on May 5, when their CH-47 Chinook helicopter crashed during combat operations.

            Killed were:

            Lt. Col. Joseph J. Fenty, 41, of Fla.

            Chief Warrant Officer 3 Eric W. Totten, 34, of Texas.

            Chief Warrant Officer 2 Christopher B. Donaldson, 28, of Ill.

            Staff Sgt. Christopher T. Howick, 34, of Hamburg, N.Y.

            Sgt. Bryan A. Brewster, 24, of Fontana, Calif.

            Sgt. John C. Griffith, 33, of Las Vegas, Nev.

            Sgt. Jeffery S. Wiekamp, 23, of Utopia, Texas.

            Spc. Justin L. O’Donohoe, 27, of San Diego, Calif.

            Spc. David N. Timmons Jr., 23, of Lewisville, N.C.

            Pfc. Brian M. Moquin Jr., 19, of Worcester, Mass.

            All those killed were assigned to the 10th Mountain Division (Light Infantry), Fort Drum N.Y.  Fenty, O’Donohoe, Timmons and Moquin were part of the 71st Cavalry Regiment.  Totten, Donaldson, Howick, Brewster, Griffith, and Wiekamp were part of the 3rd Battalion, 10th Aviation Regiment.

            This incident is under investigation.

For further information related to this release, contact Army Public Affairs at (703) 692-2000.


----------



## big bad john (10 May 2006)

My thoughts and prayers are with their friends and families.


----------



## tomahawk6 (10 May 2006)

LTC Fenty was CO 3/71 Cav.

http://www.drum.army.mil/sites/tenants/division/3BCT/3-71CAV/default.asp?sFile=commander.htm


----------



## Good2Golf (10 May 2006)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> LTC Fenty was CO 3/71 Cav.
> 
> http://www.drum.army.mil/sites/tenants/division/3BCT/3-71CAV/default.asp?sFile=commander.htm



Damn, I knew Joe Fenty from Fort Drum and ran into him down in the K-har AMU a week before I left theatre!  He, his S3 and his CW4 SIP were trying to get back up to Baghram after a meeting with one of the other Avn CO's down South.  Their C-17 had been cancelled and I did a quick check and found that one of our Hercs was doing a Kabul-Baghram run the next day and hooked them up with our MAMS guys.  He was one of the most fit, switched-on, motivational aviators as I've ever met.

RIP LTC Fenty!  

Regards,
Duey


----------

